# Running numberplates



## Viper_SA (31/10/17)

If anyone here can run two license plates for me for information, please PM me. Discretion is guaranteed. I suspect I'm being scammed, and I want proof before I go busting balls. Admin, please remove if inappropriate.


----------



## zadiac (31/10/17)

What you're asking is technically illegal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/10/17)

Thanks @zadiac, I wasn't aware of that implication


----------



## antonherbst (2/11/17)

@Viper_SA let me just quickly transfer the Zupta funds lying on my desk, contact a friend and arrange my flight to an unknown location for later today. Then i can run the numbers for you at a certain predetermined amount of money transfered into an undisclosed account.


----------



## Viper_SA (2/11/17)

@Silver please lock this thread


----------

